# Air stone query



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I could even do a poll on this....

What is the best *brand* of airstone for a 2-3 foot skinny bubble wall?

The ones I have used in the last 4 months plug up or something and the amount of bubbles lessen over a short time. 

Alternately, could you DIY a piece of airline tubing with tiny pin holes in it and a plug at the end?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Hagen has an elite air curtain tube thingat pjs in richmond. I mght buy one for myself soon n test it out. 46in i think


----------

